# The Worst Halloween Costume Ever



## JonathonHarker (May 14, 2011)

This is absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## Fancy Dress (May 5, 2011)

The worse part is that its true.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Great story!! Laughed my a-- off!


----------

